# مستويات التفاهم بين الزوجين



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هناك عده مستويات للتفاهم تبدأ بالحديث العادي وتنتهي بالاندماج والتفاهم لا بطريقه روتينيه أي كلما عاش الزوجان معا مده أطول زاد عمق تفاهمها وهذا غير صحيح في أحوال كثيرة فقد نجد زوجان عاشا معا عشرات السنين ومع ذلك مازالا يتفاهمان على المستوى الثاني فقط بينما يحاول زوجان متزوجان حديثا فهم بعضهم بعضا فيصلان غالى المستوى الرابع أو الخامس فالمسالة ليست إذن متروكة للزمن أو ألاقدمية ولا يحدث التفاهم بالصدفة لكنه يحتاج أن نبذل جهدا وان نتعلم حتى نصل إلى المستوى اللائق من التفاهم وعندئذ نسعد بالحياة الزوجية ونشبه ذلك بمن ينزل إلى البحر ليسبح فالمبتدئ يبقى قرب الشاطئ مثبتا أقدامه على الرمل تلطمه الأمواج ويعاني مما يقذفه عليه البحر من قاذورات وهو يكرر هذا كل يوم ويخرج من البحر متعبا ويظن أن هذه سباحه 
أما من يسعى للتعلم فسرعان ما يستطيع الوصول إلى مسافات طويلة حيث لا يعاني من الأمواج ويستمتع فعلا بماء نظيف وسباحه ممتعه والمستويات التي نقدمها هنا للتفاهم تنطبق على أي تفاهم سواء مع الزملاء أو مع الشريك 

المستوى الأول: هو مستوى الكلمات المحفوظة (الكليشهات) حيث يختبئ الفرد خلف ستار أمن من الجمل المحفوظة مثل كيف حالك اليوم، وهو لا يقصد فعلاً أن يعرف كيف حاله أو يظهر أن الجو بارد وينذر بالمطر. وهذا المستوى لا توجد فيه أي مشاركة على الإطلاق وهو مستوى التعامل بين الغرباء الذين يلتقون أول مرة مثلاً، ولكن أليس غريباً أن بعض الأزواج والزوجات يعيشون على هذا المستوى؟ مثال: صباح الخير.. ماذا تريد أن تأكل اليوم؟ هل ستتأخر؟ حاول أن لا تتأخر لأننا سنقوم بزيارة ماما. 

المستوى الثاني: وهو مستوى تقرير حقائق عن الآخرين، فحتى لا يتكلم الإنسان عن نفسه فإنه يتكلم عن الآخرين مثل: سمعت من فلان أنه قال إن أسعار تذاكر الطائرات سترتفع. أو: زميلتي في العمل تغيبت اليوم.. رئيسي في العمل اختلف اختلافاً شديداً مع المدير العام.. أرسلت المدرسة تطلب منا سداد مصروفات ابننا. ويلاحظ في هذا المستوى أنها مجرد أخبار من دون إبداء الرأي عن الخبر. 

المستوى الثالث: وهو مستوى إبداء الرأي وإصدار الأحكام، ومن هنا يبدأ مستوى التواصل الحقيقي إذ يبدأ الشخص في الخروج من خلف ستار الأمان ليقول رأيه في بعض المواقف أو الأخبار وحكمه عليها. ومعنى الخروج من خلف الستار المخاطرة بالتعرض للنقد، فتقول الزوجة: جارتي اختلفت مع البواب اليوم وما كان يجب أن تشتم البواب فهو رجل بسيط وطيب. وهنا نجد أن الحكم يعبر عن رأي الزوجة في البواب كما يعبر عن رأيها في جارتها. وقد يوافقها الزوج على ذلك أو يختلف معها في الرأي ويحاول كل إثبات رأيه أو حكمه. يقول الزوج: فلانة تزوجت فلان. تقول الزوجة: هذا كان متوقعاً منذ مدة فقد لاحظنا ذلك، ولابد أنه سوف يكون زواجاً غير موفق بسبب كذا وكذا، ولأن كل واحد منهما يشعر بالحرية في التعبير عن نفسه وعن أفكاره بالكلام، فهذا يتيح للطرف الآخر أن يعرف شريك حياته أكثر ويحس بالقرب منه. 

المستوى الرابع: مستوى التعبير عن المشاعر والعواطف: وهذا المستوى يتيح لكل من الشريكين أن يصف ما يجول في خاطره، وهنا يشارك الشخص شريكه مشاعره إزاء بعض المواقف أو الموضوعات، فيقول الزوج: أنا أشعر بشيء من القلق في عملي. كما تقول الزوجة: أنا أشعر بالضيق كلما رأيتك تتودد لفلانة. أو تقول: أنا سعيد لاهتمامك بي. ولا يمكن أن يوجد تواصل فعال في الزواج حتى يعرف كل من الزوجين كيف يعبر عن مشاعره دون خجل أو خوف، فلن تعرف شريكك ما لم تعرف مشاعره تجاه الأمور الهامة. هذا الإحساس يعطي الإحساس بالأمن كما يجعل كلاً من الشريكين يحس بقيمته وأنه محبوب وأن شريكه يقدره. 

المستوى الخامس: مستوى التشجيع والنقد البناء، وهذا أعلى مستويات التواصل حيث تتميز العلاقة بين الزوجين بالانفتاح التام في كل شيء، كما تتميز بالأمان التام في التعبير، فالشركة الزوجية يجب أن تبنى على التفاهم بأمانة وصدق وإلا تعرضت للمخاطر. ويتميز هذا المستوى بالنقد البناء وليس الهدام، فالزوج ينقد زوجته (أو العكس) بهدف الوصول بهما إلى أفضل صوره وهي تتقبل هذا دليلاً على الاهتمام والحب فلا يجرح النقد أحاسيسها. كما يتميز هذا المستوى بالتشجيع والتدعيم، فالتشجيع عنصر هام من عناصر النجاح وتنمية شخصيه الشريك. والتشجيع يكون بالمساعدة على إعادة المحاولة في حالة الفشل، مثل الزوجة التي تشد أزر زوجها إذا فشل في عمل أو مشروع وتدعوه لإعادة المحاولة. كما قد يكون بالمدح، كالزوج الذي يمدح حكمة زوجته وحسن تصرفها في موقف معين. 

هل حاول كل من الزوج أو الزوجة أن يقول لشريكه الأشياء العظيمة في شخصيته ويمدحها؟ 

جرب هذا وستعرف قيمته في حياتك وحياه شريكك. ​


----------



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااائع يامورا

ومعلومات جميله جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وهام جدا 
ميررررررسى ليكى يا مورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 موضوع جميل بجد 
تعيش ايدك علي الكلام الجميل ده*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اختنا الكريمه

موضوع
مميـــــــــــــــــــــــز

ومفيد وهام


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مورا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي للردودكم وتشجيعكم وتقيمكم

الرب يبارك المجهود​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوى يا مورا*
*ياريت كلنا نوصل للمستوى الخامس*

*ميرسى يا جميل لتعبك *


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مورا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 نوفمبر 2009)

نورت  وليم

فين من زمان ​


----------

